# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  ç'eshte te dashurosh???

## eltian(g)

Po e nis me nje poezi qe me ka rene ne dore shume shume rastesisht,nuk e di ne eshte menyra me e mire per tu prezantuar ne kete forum por gjithsesi po e provoj.                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                







Dua te pi me ty-çfare?                                                                


Dua te shetis me ty-ku?                                                             


Dua te te puth-si?                                                                       


Dua te bej dashuri me ty-sonte?                                             


Asnje nga keto besome,nuk dua te te vras                                     


dhe nuk do t'ja lejoj askujt kete gabim                                       


Por nese e ndien veten sadopak te vrare                                


Varrin e ke ne                                                                       


Shpirtin 


tim...                                                                                                       





                                                                                                   Nuk e di sa do te pelqehet kjo poezi nga anetaret e tjere te forumit por gjithsesi...une provova te shkruaja diçka.Dhe meqe jemi ne kete teme po shkruaj edhe nje shprehje tjeter shume te kendshme...                                                                                   


E afert me dukej vdekja,e pranishme ishte ajo kur buzet e tua doja te prekja...      



D.m.th me pak fjale:çuna thuajini sa me shume shprehje si keto gocave se i kane shume qejf... :a



Ika tani ciao dhe mos harroni:
Le donne sono come i quattrini,più ne hai e più sei felice...



Goca mos mi merrni per keq gjithe keto se ne fund te fundit jam çun i mire,e shikoni se si skuqem  :i hutuar:  :i hutuar:  :i hutuar:

----------


## SUPERSTAR_N1

Te dashurosh eshte kenaqesi

----------


## macia_blu

te dashurosh jane te gjitha bashke...me shume se te gjitha...

----------


## Theluli

Te dashurosh .....

Pyetja eshte se kend e dashuron ........???
Se te gjith njerzit din te dashurojn !!

----------


## |Pink|

Te dashurosh eshte te jesh i lumtur.Kur dashuron tek njeriu ka vend lumturia.Ai qe vuan nuk eshte i dashuruar per mendimin tim sepse dashuria nuk njef dhimbje dashuria njef vetem lumturi.

----------


## LoveLyBruneTT

NUK KA DASHURI TE VERTET PADHIMBJE (KURRE)

----------


## Eda H

Pershendetej. te dashurosh eshte nje ndjenj qe te ngacmon vetem vaterat e kenaqesis se trurit, pak a shume ta marr llogjiken e arsyetimin, te ben si te pire cdo gje te duket qe lulezon, pra lutet e majit i cel ne janar, cdo gje eshte e bukur e me drite jeta te duket e paket per kohen qe ke e jeton. dhimbje mendoje se ke vetme ne qoftese kjo dashuri shkeputet a prishet pra te del pija e ke dhimje koke e e tere trupi te dhemb. 
me gjithate do te shtoja nja dy vargje nga ca kenge te vjetra:
O ju vajza 
Fjalet e djmeve
Mosi i degjoni
Me fjale te embela
Ju ven ne gjum
Si me dodhi mua
Mos i ndodht kujt........
Djali vogel ne shkoll do te shkoje
edhe une do ta mesoje
qe mamin e babin ti kritikoje.........

----------


## Prototype

te dashruosh do te thote te kesh aftesine te hysh ne trurin e dikujt dhe ta manipulosh ate pa veshtiresi ...
kaq eshte dashuria asgje tjeter ......

----------


## Ada

Dashuria eshte gjeja me e bukur e jetes!!

Te dashurosh do te thote jo vetem te ndiesh dashuri e pasion per dike por edhe te interesohesh per dike e te vuash me te e te gezohesh me te.

Dashuria eshte dhimbje, pasion dhe per dashurine e tij njeriu ben dhe cmendurira e behet dhe qorr.

Une dashurine e jetes sime e kam gjetur dhe jam shume e lumtur per kete.....

Ju uroj te gjitheve te jeni me fat ne  jete e te gjeni dashurine e vertete te jetes suaj sepse te dashurosh eshte gjeja me e bukur ne jete.
Dashuria te ben optimiste , te ben me krahe, te ben te lumtur dhe me te bukur.

Pershendetje te gjithe te dashuruarve !!!

----------


## |Pink|

Dashuria eshte dhimbje, pasion dhe per dashurine e tij njeriu ben dhe cmendurira e behet dhe qorr. 

Une dashurine e jetes sime e kam gjetur dhe jam shume e lumtur per kete..... 

Atehere me duhet te them qe me vjen shume keq Ada qe po vuake dhe qe paske gjet dhimbjen e jetes :buzeqeshje: si mi na qenka dashuria dhimbje>?dashuria eshte lumturi dhe un mbetem ne ket mendim per gjithe jeten sepse e kam provu,eshte tjeter gje nese e humbet,po atehere nuk vuan sepse dashuron,atehere vuan sepse ke humb lumturine.Capisci? :buzeqeshje: kisses

----------


## Ada

Une respektoj mendimin tend dhe nuk dua te te bej te nderrosh ate.
Por ti me siguri je ndonje vajze e re e akoma se kupton ate piken dhe sepse une them dhimbje.
Them dhimbje sepse kur dashuron dike thellesisht dhe kur ai vuan per nje halll nje problem apo dicka edhe ti vuan me te e kur ai gezohet edhe ti gezohesh .
Jane shume gjera mbi dashurine te cilat njeriu mund t'i jetoje vec kur nje person e do shume shume.

ciao me dashuri ada.

----------


## artur

Legjenda e dashurise dhe marrezise

  Nje dite na zihet e rrihet aq keq dashuria me marrezine sa  ne rrahje e siper marrezia i nxjerr syte dashurise. I kapin tani dashurine pa sy dhe marrezine e na i cojne tek zoti gjykates.
  - Atehere kush e nisi sherrin, kush e kishte fajin? - tha gjykatesi
  - Jo une, dashuria filloi e para - tha marrezia
  - Jo une, marrezia filloi e para - tha dashuria
  Dhe gjykatesi u terhoq te marre vendim. Kur u kthye tha vendimin:
  - Ti dashuri ngele pa sy, pra je e denuar keshtu ne verberi per tere jeten, kurse ti marrezi meqe i nxorre syte dashurise per denim do marresh gjithmone per dore dashurine qe ta shoqerosh per tere jeten, sepse ajo tani nuk mund te shohe rrugen ku shkon.
  Dhe qe nga ajo kohe njerezit shohin dashurine e verber qe ecen duke ndjekur marrezine kudo qe shkon.

----------


## shigjeta

Pjese e bukur Artur me bere te buzeqesh kisha kohe pa e lexuar

----------


## E1m9m8m2A

Per mua dashuria eshte nje "te gjitha bashke" dhe fakti qe eshte kaq komplekse dhe e thjeshte ne te njejten kohe e ben kaq te bukur !!!!

----------


## ELEKTRA

Per te folur per dashurine nuk besoje se do me mjaftonte nje dite-nate e tere,megjithate une do doja te shkruaja disa shprehje "te lezetshme" mund te them,me mendimin qe do t'ju pelqejne....

-Kam kerkuar ne cdo cep te botes,gjerat me te bukura qe te te ofroja,nuk i kam gjetur dhe nuk di as ku mund t'i gjej.Kam kuptuar se asgje nuk vlen me shume se Dashuria jote dhe asgje nuk do te jipja ne kembim,per nje buzeqeshjen tende,per nje puthje tenden dhe per mendimet e tua. 

-Te duash,duke e ditur qe do te vuash,eshte njesoje si te jetosh duke e ditur qe do te vdesesh.Te mos duash,te mos lendohesh,eshte njesoje si te vrasesh veten para se te vdesesh. 

-Nese nje piktore i zoti dhe i verber,do te mund te pikturonte zhurmen e nje petali te rene,ne nje tapet transparent,te nje keshtjelle qe nuk ka ekzistuar kurre,atehere do te mund te te harroje pergjithmone... 

Ju pershendes dhe ju puth te gjitheve fort sepse jeni Fantastike....By Elektra...

----------


## Shanon

Dashuria?


Ceshte dashuria? te don dhe nuk i flet,
fillon ta duash ze e bertet
nuk merren vesh mend't e tia 
me thoni pra kjo eshte dashuria


derisa ti flasehs prapa te vjen
me fjale te bukura zemren ta rremben
pastaj do shkosh pas tekave te tija,
lakime-trajtime kjo dashuria


ka fjale, ka dhe zemerime
te gjitha vertet gjera pa kuptime
zenka, lot mall dhe dhimbje
me thoni pra kjo eshte dashuria?



Boh akoma se kam gjetur.... se cfare eshte ...jo dashurine.... ate se kam larguar kurre... e mbaj fort dhe me xhelozi :buzeqeshje:

----------


## erin73

.....dashuria......mbetet nje ne zanafillen e saj: nje ethe qe ben mire,qe genjen perreth saj....Dhe sidoqofte, genjehet mire kur dashurohet,genjehet perpara dhe perreth vetes :mace e verdhe: e duket se je trasformuar,me i forte,me i pasur,me i persosur,jemi me te persosur....(Nietzsche) 
Do doja tani te shkruaja disa vargje te nje mikut tim: 
        -  Nata me kujton freskine e buzeve te tua
          era,aromen e trupit tend te pa shijuar,
          shikimi,syte e tu te papare ne jeten time,
           shpirti yt,roberia ime.
         -Zhytem ne detin e syve te tu,
           duke kerkuar shpirtin tim te humbur
            persekutuar nga bulezat e egra te dhimbjes,
             i mposhtur nga dashuria.

----------


## Shanon

erin i like nitzsche :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Puhiza

Dashurite e tua.

Lindin, pagezohen dhe vdesin natyrshem
Jane te perkohshme
                                vrastare
Dashurite e tua nuk i ngjajne njera-tjetres
madje as nuk njihen
ato familjarizohen vetem kur s'realizohen
Dashurite e tua nuk jane me te tuat
kushedi kujt i perkasin tani, 
Ato te tradhetuan
           pak nga pak
                              te tjetersuan
Ti moren ndjenjat, te lane serish ne kerkim 
te lane zemren, thjesht per kujtim
Dashurite e tua, kane nje fillim
                                                 nje kulm
                                                                nje mbarim.....

----------


## Denisa

Love is an irresistible desire to be irresistibly desired

If you have it [love], you don't need to have anything else, and if you don't have it, it doesn't matter much what else you have.

Love doesn't make the world go round. Love is what makes the ride worthwhile.

----------

